# New wave



## RogerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's a wave from some curly Maple.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 17 | Sincere 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2017)

Beyond awesome! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 23, 2017)

That is too Cool!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2017)

that is cool- size?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 23, 2017)

Very impressive!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 23, 2017)

what do you charge for one of those? i might like to buy one


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 23, 2017)

Beautiful work Roger! Very creative

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

Your craftsmanship is superb Roger! Love the dye job...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 23, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Beyond awesome! Chuck


+1


----------



## Strider (Apr 26, 2017)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DHapp (Apr 26, 2017)

Very Nice. In the last pic I can envision a surfer shooting the pipe! Reminds me of one of my favorite paintings the "The Great wave off Kanagawa".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 26, 2017)

That is just off-the-charts creative! We need to know how you did it. The finish looks to be perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mallardman (Apr 28, 2017)

Mind blowing! Awesome job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 29, 2017)

This isn't freaking awesome!!! Wood sculptures with perfect curves always are neat, but this one is seriously aqesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (May 12, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> that is cool- size?


16" wide 6" tall roughly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (May 12, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> That is just off-the-charts creative! We need to know how you did it. The finish looks to be perfect.


Carved with various tools, die grinder, chisels, files and rasps sanded to about 600 grit dyed and spray lacquered then sanded and rubbed out and waxed.


----------



## RogerC (May 12, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> what do you charge for one of those? i might like to buy one


I've never sold anything too many hours spent creating?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2017)

I'll give you $5.00 --- you pay shipping!
















!


----------



## RogerC (May 12, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> I'll give you $5.00 --- you pay shipping!
> ![/QUOTE


 $7.50 and my Mom will drop it off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2017)

$6.25 and we split shipping cost

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RogerC (May 13, 2017)

What are you saying you don't want to meet my Mom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 13, 2017)

RogerC said:


> What are you saying you don't want to meet my Mom!



LOLSHMSFOAIDMT All kidding aside your pieces are incredible. Thanks for the chuckles. Tell mom hi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 13, 2017)

i was gonna offer something like $100.00


----------



## whitewaterjay (May 23, 2017)

That looks awesome, very creative and well executed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (May 23, 2017)

Very cool piece for sure. Take items like this and put them up for sale in an art gallery for $500 all day long. Beautifully executed work.


----------

